# **Warning Issued**



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, in my little country of mdjkastan we have acquired enough arms to start an offensive. Our intel has picked up and locked on 3 targets. Missiles are armed, all safeties off, in other words we are locked and loaded.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

OH YOUR GOD...........(for all u futurama fans out there)


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh...Texas. Too far south to hit very hard!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Ask Ctiicda...it get addicting. Pretty soon we are going to need bombers anonymous.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Former Soviet Bloc munitions can be dicey!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Ask Ctiicda...it get addicting. Pretty soon we are going to need bombers anonymous.


:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the noobs want to hang with the big boys, although Charles took the bull by the horns and sawed them off.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we already need bombers anonymous... another person coming to the promised land of bombers gone wild


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

some poor soul is done


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Go get 'em!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I THINK I'm safe.... :eeek:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Better be careful!!!!Don't declare war on a Super Power or your little country may get wiped off the map!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Trying to earn his wings..I like it!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Uh-Oh! Someone is going to need a new mailbox....... or house.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

:huh_oh:this should be interesting....


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Ask Ctiicda...it get addicting. Pretty soon we are going to need bombers anonymous.


Ah just love those noob smack downs!......


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Better be careful!!!!Don't declare war on a Super Power or your little country may get wiped off the map!!


Hell i got wiped off the map and i didn't declare war on anybody!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> Hell i got wiped off the map and i didn't declare war on anybody!!!


sure... but aren't you "hungering for revenge" now?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> sure... but aren't you "hungering for revenge" now?


:lol:Man Rick...you know how to light fires under people.:lol: You always gotta have at lease one pot stirrer in the group!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> :lol:Man Rick...you know how to light fires under people.:lol: You always gotta have at lease one pot stirrer in the group!!!:biggrin:


sure... keeps them off balance and off guard...

pies are somewhat unweildy - I need all the advantage I can scam... :elvis:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

take cover


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm ok...I always have my wife open the mail! :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Smack down time gotta love it!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh snap!!!! I hope you don't hit anyone in Atlanta.... Georgia has been getting hit hard lately by the Russians....



:lol:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

This sounds serious


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ge Get er dun Cletis I mean Mike---you da mon!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I know I`am safe


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah yeah


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I knew I should of taken out insurance.. thanks again


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

pretty sure that little country doesnt have icbm tech yet. but just in case duck and cover.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Eric,
I told you not to let Mike drink in the morning, look what he has gotten himself into!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

The Taliban didn't get me... so I must be invincible.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beat downs by NOOBS can be crippling... Like a baby rattlesnake that is not yet old enough to control the amount of venom dispensed.... Be very careful with us.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Armenian said:


> The Taliban didn't get me... so I must be invincible.


Now you see me....

And now you dont :spiderman:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

taking my sticks under ground


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Starting an offensive is one thing. Do you have enough arms to finish it though?!?!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Go get 'em ....
... or is it ... Run Forest Run ...


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

What's a bomb, smackdown, hit, or whatever the hell you guys are talking about? I hunger for knowledge. hone:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I leave for a few days and look what happens. Can't you guys just be friends.:grouphug: HAHAHAHA, yea right. Bomb the crap outt them.:eyebrows::laser::tea:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

This sounds bloody...


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> Beat downs by NOOBS can be crippling... Like a baby rattlesnake that is not yet old enough to control the amount of venom dispensed.... Be very careful with us.


I second that one...be very careful!


----------

